# First Time TO The Range, What To Expect



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

This is kind of a dumb question, but tomorrow will be my first time at the range and I was wondering what to expect. The do's and dont's, the proper etiquette, and stuff like that. I don't want to look like a complete idiot when I go in.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Just ask them what to do when you go there and say you are a first timer. They will get you all set up. The BIG thing is to watch where yo point your gun! Safety first and you will do ok.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I would say the biggest thing is to mind your gun safety rules first and foremost. Keep your action open unless you are in the process of firing your weapon. Most ranges will have their specific rules posted for all to see and read. FOLLOW THEM. Don't be afraid to ask questions, most folks are more than willing to help out. Is it an indoor or outdoor range??? Make sure you take your PPE with you and use it!!! HAVE FUN!!!!!!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Find the rules(almost always posted up somewhere)
Follow rules :mrgreen: 
The rest will follow, and as noted above if ya dont know, ask, aint nobody(worth a lick) gonna bite your head off for asking questions:mrgreen:
2 previews of common range commands
1 Range clear=firearm on the table/bench breach open unloaded
2 Range hot =dont go down range( or DUCK)


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

One more little one. Don't put your bogger jerker on the boom stick untill the gun is pointed at the target. Relax and have fun. Good luck.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Watch your muzzle at all times, keep your finger off the trigger until ready to shoot, and have fun!


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I've been to a bunch of ranges. Here's what you might see:

1. Arrive with guns unloaded.
2. Read the rules and sign the waiver.
3. Have the range officer inspect your gun and ammo. Most ranges have limitations on what you can shoot.
4. Get issued targets, ear and eye protection. If you have your own, skip this.
5. Walk out to the firing line. 

Indoor ranges:

6. Most indoor ranges will have two sets of doors for noise control. Let one door shut before opening the next one.
7. Clip/staple your target. Hit the button to move the target to the 7 yard line. 
8. Load your magazine.
9. Shoot.

Outdoor ranges:
6. Check in with range officer. The RO will tell everyone to cease fire. The line is cold.
7. Walk to the end and staple your target(s). Head back to the line.
8. Check in with RO. The RO will declare the line hot.
9. Load your magazine.
10. Shoot.

Not all steps will apply but you get a general idea. As others have stated, let them know you're new so they can assist you. There's nothing wrong with being a newb.


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys. It definitely came in handy today. My brother and I had a great time. We ended up going to an indoor range in Dallas. Neither of us had been to a range before, and all the guys there were really helpful. I put 100 rounds through my new XD9, and my brother put 50 rounds through a rented XD9 sub compact. The gun did great. No jams, no problems at all. I am %100 happy with it. I was really surprised at how tired my arm got after only 100 rounds. I was doing good for the first 50 rounds or so. By the end, my arm was shaking pretty bad, and I was not shooting all that well. Here is my first target I shot. I only loaded 15 rounds in to my 16 round magazine. It's not all that great, but with practice, I'm sure I will get better.

Thanks again guys for all your help.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

:smt023


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hitting that "X" every shot is over rated. If that was Billy [email protected]$$ that broke into your home, he would be done.:smt023 IMO.... "grouping" your shots are more important.:mrgreen:


----------



## InTheDawghouse (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm no expert, but I certainly wouldn't want to be the guy you are shooting at.


----------

